

[not NIST] PHC – password hashing competition – source code - fubarred
https://github.com/bsdphk/phc

======
atoponce
More details at: [https://password-hashing.net/](https://password-
hashing.net/)

Finalists (marked in red) at: [https://password-
hashing.net/candidates.html](https://password-hashing.net/candidates.html)

------
atoponce
Competition at [https://password-hashing.net](https://password-hashing.net)

Finalists (marked in red) at [https://password-
hashing.net/candidates.html](https://password-hashing.net/candidates.html)

------
trebor
I'm happy to see how much success this project has seen. Here's hoping that we
get some demonstrably resilient algorithms out of this.

